# amplificador 100 watts en 4 ohm tipo A B en un solo integrado



## electromecanico (Mar 13, 2011)

buenos dias gente les traigo este componente que me parecio interezante para armar un lindo ampli y barato aviso no tengo ningun tipo de veneficio economico con este link _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-108095378-hc-2000h-amplificador-operacional-de-100w-_JM_ si esta mal lo que estoy haciendo avisen, pero es buena oportunidad para armarlo ya que no es comun conseguir este tipo de elementos les dejo los data, este hombre esta en la zona de ramos mejia buenos aires argentina para el que conoce es la competencia del desarmadero la polaca de Martiniano Leguizamon

 si alguien ya tiene un circuito armado con esto aporten, por que yo solo encontre el circuito que recomienda rca


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> .....este hombre esta en la zona de ramos mejia buenos aires argentina para el que conoce *es la competencia del desarmadero la polaca *de murguiondo



Si tenes mas información sobre el desarmadero, publicala para ingresarlo a la *WIki - Surplus*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 13, 2011)

Bueno! Yo tengo las aplicaciones originales de ese chip de RCA...y la verdad es que es muuuuy viejo!!!   
Eso de los 100W...hummmm...no es tan así. Dá 50W sobre 8Ω y 70W sobre 4Ω. Creo que no tiene ninguna protección, y si les interesa, luego les escaneo y subo lo que sale en el Manual de RCA...incluso creo que está el tamaño adecuado del disipador, las ranuras que hay que hacer para meter los pines del chip y otras yerbas.

Allá por los 80's era bastante publicitado como amplificador de potencia, pero nunca pude conseguirlo en San Juan.


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 13, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si tenes mas información sobre el desarmadero, publicala para ingresarlo a la *WIki - Surplus*


 fogonazo aca te dejo los datos de este hombre que se dedica a la compra venta de rezasgos de electronica e industrias 

rodolfolucas2000@yahoo.com  011 53317847 siempre de 9 a 20 hs Sr rodolfo
no lo subo yo por que no se como


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> fogonazo aca te dejo los datos de este hombre que se dedica a la compra venta de rezasgos de electronica e industrias ...


Ingresado a la Wiki

tabla_surplus [Witronica]


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 13, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno! Yo tengo las aplicaciones originales de ese chip de RCA...y la verdad es que es muuuuy viejo!!!
> Eso de los 100W...hummmm...no es tan así. Dá 50W sobre 8Ω y 70W sobre 4Ω. Creo que no tiene ninguna protección.


,
es verdad este que tiene la "H" no tiene proteccion en uno de los data shee que subi avisa que ante el corto circuito de su salida pufffff!!!!!:enfadado:
y lo de los 100 watts habria que armarlo con los con los 37.5+37.5 volt y 3.85 amp y probar es lo que dice el data shee pero????


> y si les interesa, luego les escaneo y subo lo que sale en el Manual de RCA...incluso creo que está el tamaño adecuado del disipador, las ranuras que hay que hacer para meter los pines del chip y otras yerbas.


a la espera asi lo dejamos completito el proyecto. 



> Allá por los 80's era bastante publicitado como amplificador de potencia, pero nunca pude conseguirlo en San Juan


soy un buen buscador


----------



## snowdog (Mar 21, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> soy un buen buscador




Ja, como el "Buscador de vertientes" de Resero Blanco Sanjuanino (para los que recuerdan la propaganda de los ´80 juazzz)

Es que asocié:

electromecánico --> buscador
ezavalla --> San Juan
propaganda del rastreador --> ´80s (como el ic)
desarmadero --> Ramos Mejía
snowdog --> soy de Ramos Mejía (pero no tengo el desarmadero, jeje)


A veces se me overclockea el micro....


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 21, 2011)

snowdog dijo:


> Ja, como el "Buscador de vertientes" de Resero Blanco Sanjuanino (para los que recuerdan la propaganda de los ´80 juazzz)
> 
> Es que asocié:
> 
> ...


 
snowdog y que te parecio el ic,  aparte de esto???  o solo se te  overclockea el micro


----------



## snowdog (Mar 22, 2011)

Lo último.....


Ahora bien, hablando en serio, vi el datasheet y me quedo con el TDA7294, similar potencia, menor distorsión y menor precio ($16 contra $40), opinión muy personal y cuestionable.
Ya llevo varios proyectos con el TDA y estoy muy satisfecho con los resultados 


Ja! ¿todavía existe el desarmadero de la polaca? Tenía 12 o 13 años cuando iba a revolver los tachos ahí buscando no-se-qué


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 22, 2011)

snowdog dijo:


> Lo último.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snowdog (Mar 23, 2011)

electromecanico dijo:


> gracias snowdog por tu opinion,  me parece que te *mal clasifique*.



No solo te pareció que se me había overclockeado el mico sino que además pensaste que estaba empedado con el Resero, juazzz   
(Naa, no tolero las bebidas alcohólicas)

Bueno, pasa que no todos toman mi bromas como tales, algunos creen que los estoy cargando, pero bué, me sale sin querer queriendo 


En cuanto a la distorsión, amigo
lamento disentir contigo, 
y no lo tomes a mal si te lo digo
tu integrado, está perdido.

Juaz, nada, si vemos la fig. 9 del HC, las curvas más allá de los 70W no aparecen, así que no se puede evaluar la distorsión fuera de ese rango, aunque como pinta la cosa se van de mambo bastante rápido (bah, igual que en el TDA). 
Pero si nos ponemos detallistas y comparamos con la fig. 4 del TDA observamos que la distorsión se mantiene bien por debajo de los 0.1 % hasta los 58W (20KHz), las frecuencias bajas hasta los 67W (1KHz), luego trepan hasta el 1% pasados los 70W.
Comparativamente, el HC tiene sus curvas de distorsión revoloteando los 0.2% y en 60W ya alcanza los 0.6% (20KHz) y más allá de eso no sabemos que sucede, lo mismo con las otras frecuencias que están recortadas a 0.8% a más o menos 70W.
Obviamente, todo esto es una discusión académica en los papeles, ya que ni vos ni yo podemos distinguir 0.01% de 0.2% de distorsión sin instrumental. Y andá a saber si cuando armás un ampli con el integrado vas a tener esas curvas del datasheet, ni hablar si le pegaste a uno trucho, menos que menos. Igual, para escuchar Megadeath al taco, los dos IC´s van a sonar con la misma distorsión  ¡Aguante el heavy aguante!

Nada che, si te pinta el HC armalo y comentá que onda.  

snowdog


----------

